# Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin (TSI)



## TammyzHere (Oct 31, 2014)

THYROID STIMULATING IMMUNOGLOB 529 (0-139) 
The only thing I know to do about that is take Selenium. 
Anyone have any other suggestions?

TSH 13 down from 16 six weeks ago

Here are the optimal/functional ranges:

(we're people feel almost human again)
TSH .5-1.5 so at 13 I'm nowhere in that ballpark. 
FT4 1.3- 2.8 ... close at 1.02 
FT3 3.7-4.2 ... low at 2.4

I'm trying to tolerate taking 50 mcg of Tirosint daily. I'm having all kind of hyper type symptoms (no appetite, insomnia, tachy). Maybe I'll adjust to the new dose and the symptoms will subside?

I'd like to switch to some type of T3 Med. WP thyroid 1/2 grain or Cytomel (Generic name: liothyronine sodium) 5 mcg twice a day. This article lists 5 studies to justify at least trying it. http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/healthy-heart-with-t3/ I have a bunch of other studies but, I'll spare ya.  Anyhow, I'd at least like to try it. I've heard good things. Some people take both the T4 and T3 but, I'm so hyper sensitive to meds I dunno. Maybe one Tirosint 25 and one 5 mcg of Cytomel? What do you think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, lawsy, my advice would be to NOT take t3 is your TSI is that high. You will not be able to tolerate the meds. TSI is a nasty, nasty thing and it will be darn near impossible to stbalize on any thyroid meds with TSI, let alone TSI that high.

What's your diagnosis? Have you had an ultrasound? If I were in your shoes, I'd skip all the fiddling with meds and get that gland removed ASAP.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Oh, lawsy, my advice would be to NOT take t3 is your TSI is that high. You will not be able to tolerate the meds. TSI is a nasty, nasty thing and it will be darn near impossible to stbalize on any thyroid meds with TSI, let alone TSI that high.
> 
> What's your diagnosis? Have you had an ultrasound? If I were in your shoes, I'd skip all the fiddling with meds and get that gland removed ASAP.


DItto what Joplin1975says.

Your body is in a thyroid destruction mode right now - you happen to be treating hypo thyroid and have the Free labs to confirm, YET your high TSI shows that you are actually in a very hyper direction. It is only a matter of time before your thyroid will self destruct - but with remaining thyroid tissue there is no telling what your symptoms will be.

You likely have high TPO antibodies as well.

I would inquire about a thyroid removal as you will likely never be able to stabilize having such a high TSI.

I walked in those shoes for 11 years - it was horrible - I presented primarily hyper symptoms and was medicated into hypo until I finally decided for thyroid removal.

DO not take RAI - instead push for removal - you will immediately go hypo ( which you are already ) but be able to stabilize on replacement without the thyroid gland much easier - and move on with your life.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You truly need to have an uptake scan (RAIU.) There are 2 reasons. You need to know the uptake percentage and cancer has to be ruled out.

Others have given the best advice possible.

Welcome to the board.


----------

